
Readability: the Optimal Line Length - joshuacc
http://baymard.com/blog/line-length-readability
======
sosuke
I think 80 characters per line is perfect, the same as my command prompt
window. I found plenty more opinions on the subject here
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/131468/what-is-a-
sensible...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/131468/what-is-a-sensible-
maximum-number-of-characters-per-line-of-code)

